# citoslovce při zahánění



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, jaké citoslovce se používají při zahánění koček a slepic (nebo ptáků obecně)? Event. dalších zvířat nebo i lidí. Díky moc.


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, jaká citoslovce se používají při zahánění koček a slepic (nebo ptáků obecně)? Event. dalších zvířat nebo i lidí. Díky moc.



První, co mi přijde na mysl, je: *kš*, *kšá*, *kšc*.


----------



## adno

Taky mě nejdřív napadlo *kš* a jeho varianty. Myslím, že úplně nejlepší jsou na ptáky nebo drobnější zvířata. Nic specifického na kočky mě nenapadá, já bych je odháněl asi *kššš*, *kšc*. Na větší zvířata nebo (s opatrností) na lidi se dá použít ještě *huš*.

Za zmínku ještě stojí i zvláštní použití slovesa: *jedeš!*, vhodné na větší zvířata, hlavně psy, pokud se zajímají o něco, o co se zajímat nemají. Dá se to kombinovat: "Huš! Jedeš, potvoro!"

Trochu z jiného soudku je *alou*, není to citoslovce, spíš částice (snad), a není jen na odhánění, spíš znamená rychlý přesun na jiné místo, ani se to nemusí použít jako rozkaz: bývá doplněné určením místa (*alou domů*, *alou na kutě/do hajan* (= do postele)). Jak už asi vyplynulo z kontextu, používá se i na lidi, často na děti. Odhánět se s "alou" dá ale docela dobře: "Alou pryč!"

Zdá se, že čeština je v tomto ohledu poněkud chudá. Máte na odhánění koček, slepic, ptáků, zvířat a lidí v maďarštině více slov?


----------



## Encolpius

Díky. Jedeš, potvoro! jsem asi hodně slyšel v létě, kdy byly včely, vosy, sršně. Nejsem si ale jist. Co by se dalo použít pro *hmyz*? Huš? Zajímavé je proč se říká *jedeš*, ne jdeš, vždyť zvířata se pohybují bez pomůcek.


----------



## adno

Kdyby to byl nějaký gigantický hmyz, tak *huš*, jinak spíš *kšá*.

Nevím, jestli to je nějak dané češtinou, ale já většinou hmyz neodháním citoslovci, mám pocit, že to na něj příliš nepůsobí.


----------



## bibax

Naštěstí všichni víme, jak se odhánějí vodníci: „Vari od našeho prahu, vari pryč, ty lstivý vrahu!"


----------



## adno

Tak jsem češtinu zase podcenil. To je velmi dobré odháněcí slovo! Musím někdy najít vhodnou příležitost, abych ho použil.

Mimochodem, pokud vás stejně jako mě napadlo, odkud se zvláštní slovo "vari" v češtině vzalo, tak etymologický slovník říká, že to "vypadá jako" imperativ od (snad nářečního) _variti_, i když v češtině bychom "čekali" spíš _vaři_. "Jistě" to ale bude souviset s _varovati (se)_.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> Naštěstí všichni víme, jak se odhánějí vodníci: „Vari od našeho prahu, vari pryč, ty lstivý vrahu!"



Díky moc, velmi pěkný a zajímavý příklad. Neznal jsem to. Teď už jen musím potkat nějakého vodníka.


----------



## werrr

adno said:


> Mimochodem, pokud vás stejně jako mě napadlo, odkud se zvláštní slovo "vari" v češtině vzalo, tak etymologický slovník říká, že to "vypadá jako" imperativ od (snad nářečního) _variti_, i když v češtině bychom "čekali" spíš _vaři_. "Jistě" to ale bude souviset s _varovati (se)_.


Můj zdroj tvrdí, že *vari* pochází ze staroněmeckého citoslovce *warâ* (pozor!, stranou!), a to buď přímo, nebo prostřednictvím polského *wara* téhož významu. Koncové “i” souvisí s příklonem k rozkazovacímu způsobu.

Německé *warâ* pak souvisí s německým *wahren*, *Gewahr* a *warnen* a má společný původ s anglickým *wary*, *beware*, *aware*.

Slovanské *varovati* je druhotné od německého *warnen* (starohornoněmeckého *warnōn*), takže to vlastně není příliš odlišný výklad.


Zvláštní je, že ve slovenštině má *vari* úplně jiný význam (snad).



A zpět k odhánění. Moje babička používala *kyš*, což si já sám spojuji spíše se vzbuzováním závisti. Setkal se s tím někdo ve spojení s odháněním?


----------



## Yimo

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, jaké citoslovce se používají při zahánění koček a slepic (nebo ptáků obecně)? Event. dalších zvířat nebo i lidí. Díky moc.


Citoslovce
kočky: *pšck *['pʃitsk] or *kšc* ['kʃits]
slepice: *huš *['huʃ] or something between *sss* and *ššš* (like whistling)
(and clap one's hands of course) 

My gradpa always tell hens: *Poďme ... poďme všecky ... poďme ...*
(Come on ... come on all of you ... come on ... )


----------



## adno

Yimo said:


> Citoslovce
> kočky: *pšck *['pʃitsk] or *kšck* ['kʃick]



Skutečně je na konci to 'k' a uprostřed se vyslovuje 'i', i když se nepíše? Každý samozřejmě může odhánět, jak chce (hlavně, když to zabírá), ale tohle jsem ještě neslyšel. Myslím, že 'ck' na konci slova i vyslovování nějakých hlásek "navíc" je v češtině ojedinělé (a to 'ck' se mi dost špatně vyslovuje).

S tím *pšck* si nevím rady, ale nemá *kšck* být prostě *kšc*?


----------



## Yimo

adno said:


> Skutečně je na konci to 'k' a uprostřed se vyslovuje 'i', i když se nepíše? Každý samozřejmě může odhánět, jak chce (hlavně, když to zabírá), ale tohle jsem ještě neslyšel. Myslím, že 'ck' na konci slova i vyslovování nějakých hlásek "navíc" je v češtině ojedinělé (a to 'ck' se mi dost špatně vyslovuje).
> 
> S tím *pšck* si nevím rady, ale nemá *kšck* být prostě *kšc*?


Pšck je určitě "pšick" (alespoň u nás na Moravě  ). Kšc je opravdu "kšic". Opraveno. (No u nás to říkám i s tím "i" .  )


----------

